# Osaka Pub Crawl



## Henno (25/5/07)

Well here are a few more pics of the night in Osaka. The Doll Dress place I mentioned on my other thread really was quite unique the more I think about it. A belgian beer lover's paradise.

The other thing I suppose worth mentioning is how easy it is here to get really good food at pubs, I mean really really good. Mussels and marinated fried chicken called karaage all goes good with the beer and makes it too easy to drink heaps and not fall over a mess in the corner somewhere.

I have since found 'The Hop' Steve Lacey recommended on my other post and it is pretty dam good for a supermarket beer. I have two six packs of it in the fridge at the moment. All my wives relatives don't stray from their favourite drop be it a super dry or a kirin or whatever and were impressed with the beer in these green cans. Got me in the good books with all the dads anyway, especially when I told them how I found out about it, thanks for the recommendation there Steve.

More to come soon.

ps, the guy standing outside Beerbelly with me and the girl is Yahata Yasunari, the owner, interestingly his wife makes the excellent range of Minoh craft beers.


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/5/07)

You look like your having a fantastc time there Henno, keep the photos coming it's really interesting to see the food and beer available in other parts of the world.

Cheers
Andrew

P.S there were no crabs at 1770 :angry:


----------



## cj in j (27/5/07)

Yeah, more pics!

Especially some beer porn would make my day.


----------



## Henno (27/5/07)

Ok here's some more pics.

Please don't make any wise cracks about the woman holding the cherry lambic and the hoergaarden Pistol as I am married to her.

The one of me with a boring old Asahi super dry I just like coz of the karaage lunch. I love JFC!

I happened to mention to my father-in-law that I was interested in Japanese swords. My wife translated and kind of went quiet. We had done a bit of research before coming over to try and track down some old swords and maybe even go to a swordsmith to see some being made but it turns out to be a bit of a secret society over here. My wife said 'Dad says he has one upstairs but doesn't know whether you wanna see it coz it's only 400 years old.'

I said 'Oh what a shame, tell him not to worry about it'. yeah pigs arse I did!

He then got out this beautifully organised little oiling/polishing kit and gave it a tidy up. I was then given the honour of removing the pin and exposing the blade handle. I had done this one a few WW2 models I had the priveledge of mucking with in Aus. It exposed the 400 year old signature of a well known swordsmith. I had never seen one with a signature before. The WW2 smiths were punching them out en masse.

This makes this one worth over $20,000 supposedly. Another day at the office I suppose.

Can of Yebisu The Hop, coupla bucks. Getting to hold a piece of weaponry history, priceless.


----------



## Henno (27/5/07)

Oh yeah, 

My wife lived in this house for 27 years before moving to Australia and didn't know her dad had that sword. Must be a guy thing.


----------



## Duff (28/5/07)

A real life Hattori Hanzo!


----------



## Henno (1/6/07)

One more pic to add on this post of David Johnson and Yamazaki Taketo at Beer belly 2. 








Did Yama tell you we wobbled back in around midnight because we had forgotten the list of all the beers I had been keeping on the bar? We then couldn't get a train so we crashed in the hotel up the road opposite a Starbucks. I needed coffee in the morning.

Now I am about to write up what we got up to in Hokkaido. What a place that is!


----------

